
Bitter Truth about Handling Customer Complaints:Brands That Learnt the Hard Way - clarezac
https://surveysparrow.com/blog/the-bitter-truth-about-handling-customer-complaints-6-brands-that-learned-it-the-hard-way/
======
oldgrumpygeek
I've always had a problem with the "Handling Customer Complaint #2 Apologize
Immediately" thing both from a customer service rep and customer stand point.
As a rep I really don't like to apologize for something someone else did or
didn't do. It seems like a cheap get out of jail thing. I've always been a fix
the problem person. I've found that if I listen to the issue and fix it fast
there is no reason to apologize. Customers that complain demanding an
apologize are more than likely looking to get a bigger, better deal out of
you. I don't give in. If I did it then I'm more than happy to apologize. From
a customer stand point I hate when a rep apologizes for something their just
now hearing about. To me it sounds like empty lip service and they're looking
to either empress their boss with how great their call resolution is or
they're looking to get you off the phone faster. This pisses me off and is the
quickest way for me to escalate a call just so I can yell at their supervisor.
I'm kind of an asshole like that. If a company is so big on making a rep
apologize for something they didn't do then maybe the C-suite crowd should
take calls and see how it feels to get yelled at 8 hours a day for shitty pay.
I was a call center rep for 3 years with a cell carrier. It's the whole reason
I work in a non-customer service field now. Sorry to go on a rant. Customer
service should be punishment for J-Walking or littering or something.

~~~
clarezac
You do have a point. Empty lip service isn't what anyone is looking for, I
agree.

However, issuing a genuine apology (stress on 'genuine')is, most of the time,
the politest thing to do. A grievance should be acknowledged, and the
disappointed customer deserves to be heard. Customer service is not always a
thankless job, says my friend here at SurveySparrow. They get a lot of stuff
right and they also get to hear thanks from delighted customers. Apologies,
whenever you have disappointed a customer who invested in you, is the least
you can do. Empty lip service- no one should have to do that/be subjected to
that, I totally agree!

